
England's curious map of the medieval world - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20190324-the-worlds-oldest-medieval-map
======
adambowles
Interesting video re: Mappa Mundi
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4uHbTtWbe8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4uHbTtWbe8)

The whole channel is pretty good if you're interested in medieval life

------
legitster
Medieval maps are very interesting, partly because they are noticeably worse
than the best Roman maps of 1000+ years ago. I assume because of the collapse
of Roman trade. Northern European maps would have relied much more on hearsay,
and setting fixed travel waypoints over accurate distances.

------
TotempaaltJ
Fascinating content, but I really dislike the way the BBC has made this. Apart
from the obvious problems of using a photo gallery to tell a textual story,
it's not even providing pictures that are contextual to the texts.

I feel almost robbed of context.

Here's a link to the actual map: [https://www.themappamundi.co.uk/mappa-
mundi/](https://www.themappamundi.co.uk/mappa-mundi/)

~~~
einr
Yeah, agreed, this trend has got to go. Unusable. I immediately closed the
tab. When not even reader mode helps, you've lost me.

So I see your link, and I raise you this link to just a normal JPG:

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/48/Hereford...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/48/Hereford-
Karte.jpg)

~~~
jessriedel
Thanks! I can understand why they feel the need to present the map with
extensive commentary immediately alongside. The writing is almost impossible
to read, and the drawings are difficult to interpret by a layman without help.
But it's baffling that they don't even include a link to a bare image.

